# Is jailbreak for IOS Devices dying/dead?



## #3dBRAT (Jul 10, 2017)

I am starting to doubt if jailbreaking is even needed anymore. I myself find to use jailbreak for illegal usage at this point and re-skinning my iPhone 6s plus back when it was on ios 10.2.1. I had to update due to a broken plugin and forgetting to add any precautions to my device and updated to ios 10.3.1. As we all know Jailbreak is becoming harder, slowing, and redundant to release as it's not rewarding, does very little, and is mostly used for app cake (Which I believe does not even require jailbreak anymore) or reskins. Even Jay (creator of Cydia) said "I said I no longer recommend jailbreaking to people". I know this isn't really a helpful topic but I'd like to know if it's worth staying on ios 10.3.1 and waiting for a possible jailbreak or should I move on and quit waiting for jailbreak? I would also like to hear your thoughts, opinions, and memories with jailbreak. Thank you Jay 'Saurik' Freeman for your help shaping and creating the cydia and it's amazing community.

(possible) Rest in peace iPhone jailbreak (Cydia) February 28st, 2008 - June 1st, 2017

Source of Jay's quote:
https://www.cultofmac.com/490594/jailbreaking-pioneers-say-iphone-jailbreaking-dead/


----------



## Jayro (Jul 10, 2017)

Once Apple removes the data/charging jack in favor of wireless charging and wi-fi syncing, it will be dead for good.

The worst part is, you Crapple fans _KNOW_ it's coming, too!


----------



## #3dBRAT (Jul 10, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Once Apple removes the data/charging jack in favor of wireless charging and wi-fi syncing, it will be dead for good.
> 
> The worst part is, you Crapple fans _KNOW_ it's coming, too!


The sad thing is you assumed I was an only apple user 
No their are ways around that *cough* jailbreakme.com *cough*.
My problem is that jailbreak is becoming less and less of a needed thing.


----------



## Costello (Jul 10, 2017)

I remember I jailbroke my ipod classic like 6 years ago and it brought me some cool new features
but to be honest on the iphone I have now, I have never felt the need to jailbreak it... of course who wouldnt want free pirated apps? but it's just not worth the hassle to me. I'll pay for the apps I want.


----------



## #3dBRAT (Jul 10, 2017)

Costello said:


> I remember I jailbroke my ipod classic like 6 years ago and it brought me some cool new features
> but to be honest on the iphone I have now, I have never felt the need to jailbreak it... of course who wouldnt want free pirated apps? but it's just not worth the hassle to me. I'll pay for the apps I want.


The only way I could see jailbreak being revived is if someone revives bootlace (neonkoala.co.uk/projects/bootlace), even if bootlace is revived it still would be a hassle to accomplish the dual boot of droid and iPhone, making bootlace's revival very grim. Like you said free paid apps are fun but rarely is it I need to pay for an app because they are so cheap. The only reason I would need piracy for anything is IAP *cough* Mario Run *cough*.

EDIT: I remeber when I first learned about jailbreaking was when I got my first iPhone (3GS), I wanted this portal clone (wormholes: https://www.facebook.com/wormholesios/) so I jailbreaked and did it only to find it was a garbage app. but then I discovered that it made my device better than the 5th gen idevices that were available so I was quite happy about that.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 10, 2017)

I just prefer the freedom my Android phones give me. Most apps I use don't even need Root anymore, since Nougat (Android 7.x) asks me for individual app permissions now. I can expand my storage needs without a phone upgrade, replace my battery if it goes to shit, _NO ITUNES NEEDED TO SYNC ANYTHING_, free cloud syncing (if wanted), no proprietary power/sync cables, I get a headphone jack, a file manager, an IR blaster (to use my phone as a universal remote), I can program blank NFC tags as amiibos using TagMo, etc... SO much an iPhone could only dream of doing. I don't like all the restrictions IOS has to offer. Can iPhone users even set an MP3 song as a ringtone yet? (All I ever hear is that basic-bitch ringtone from iPhone users at work.)


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 10, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Can iPhone users even set an MP3 song as a ringtone yet? (All I ever hear is that basic-bitch ringtone from iPhone users at work.)



You can but it either costs money or it's a hassle (something like a 30 second m4a renamed to m4r).


----------



## #3dBRAT (Jul 10, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I just prefer the freedom my Android phones give me. Most apps I use don't even need Root anymore, since Nougat (Android 7.x) asks me for individual app permissions now. I can expand my storage needs without a phone upgrade, replace my battery if it goes to shit, _NO ITUNES NEEDED TO SYNC ANYTHING_, free cloud syncing (if wanted), no proprietary power/sync cables, I get a headphone jack, a file manager, an IR blaster (to use my phone as a universal remote), I can program blank NFC tags as amiibos using TagMo, etc... SO much an iPhone could only dream of doing. I don't like all the restrictions IOS has to offer. Can iPhone users even set an MP3 song as a ringtone yet? (All I ever hear is that basic-bitch ringtone from iPhone users at work.)


iPhones may not have the freedom but the do have exclusives that I need to survive. I wish the cider project (systems.cs.columbia.edu/projects/cycada/) was released because it offered a wine like system on droids that would have totally made me become purely a droid user. and no iPhones don't use mp3s but iPhones can use any music in it's library as a ringtone (with jailbreak) but why does a ringtone matter?




tech3475 said:


> You can but it either costs money or it's a hassle (something like a 30 second m4a renamed to m4r).


yep


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jul 10, 2017)

Last time I Jailbroke one was on a Iphone 4 and I later switched to Android.  It's the same with them "Rooting" as I stopped doing that about 4 years ago, no need to now imo for me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> I just prefer the freedom my Android phones give me. Most apps I use don't even need Root anymore, since Nougat (Android 7.x) asks me for individual app permissions now. I can expand my storage needs without a phone upgrade, replace my battery if it goes to shit, _NO ITUNES NEEDED TO SYNC ANYTHING_, free cloud syncing (if wanted), no proprietary power/sync cables, I get a headphone jack, a file manager, an IR blaster (to use my phone as a universal remote), I can program blank NFC tags as amiibos using TagMo, etc... SO much an iPhone could only dream of doing. I don't like all the restrictions IOS has to offer. Can iPhone users even set an MP3 song as a ringtone yet? (All I ever hear is that basic-bitch ringtone from iPhone users at work.)



Many reasons to why I switched to Android.  Iphone is a major DRM lockdown now, even with a JB.


----------



## mikey420 (Jul 10, 2017)

At this point piracy is the only purpose I can see.. I mean I'm sure with a new iOS device in hand I'd find reason to adjust certain UI functions etc but I'd rather just use a droid and never buy anything apple again.


----------



## #3dBRAT (Jul 10, 2017)

Thelonewolf88 said:


> Last time I Jailbroke one was on a Iphone 4 and I later switched to Android.  It's the same with them "Rooting" as I stopped doing that about 4 years ago, no need to now imo for me.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





tech3475 said:


> You can but it either costs money or it's a hassle (something like a 30 second m4a renamed to m4r).


The reason jailbreak mostly sucks now is because the people who powered the jailbreaking community have lives now.


mikey420 said:


> At this point piracy is the only purpose I can see.. I mean I'm sure with a new iOS device in hand I'd find reason to adjust certain UI functions etc but I'd rather just use a droid and never buy anything apple again.


 Like I said droid on iphone is the only way jailbreak with possibly become popular again...


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 10, 2017)

#3dBRAT said:


> The reason jailbreak mostly sucks now is because the people who powered the jailbreaking community have lives now.
> Like I said droid on iphone is the only way jailbreak with possibly become popular again...



I was commenting in regards to ringtones.

One reason why jbing died is likely down to increased security making it harder/take longer.

Its one reason why I dont bother anymore, the other being fewer reasons to jb.

Droid on iphone will likely never happen unless a bootrom exploit is found, by which point people would likely stick to jbing outside of maybe some experimental build.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2017)

I used to jailbreak my phones because it allowed me to get apps like VLC and others like that before they were in the App Store. Nowadays all the apps that I would have used are part of the App Store and I have no reason to jailbreak my phone.
I also don't pirate the Apps because really I don't play enough games on my phone to justify it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 10, 2017)

I used to JB my phone for i.flux. Now that you can sideload it a JB is not necessary anymore.


----------



## CyberTails (Jul 10, 2017)

I just got my SE a couple of weeks ago. Is jailbreaking even worth it? (For whenever it's released for 10.3.2)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 10, 2017)

While I'm no expert I do think that jailbreak is dying for iOS devices, the main target of Apple products simply don't give a shit about customising it, using it to the fullest or browse farther than what the App Store offers. For Apple customers what Apple gives is what Apple consumers are happy with, let's not forget that Apple's iPhones cost a pretty penny so by all accounts they pay for the brand and trend over quality per say.

My sister bought an iPhone 6 (or iPhone 6 Plus, they look all the same to me) for her daughter and she just uses for the bare essentials which seems like a waste of money but hey, I'm not the one who paid for it so whatever.

I gave up on iPhone some years ago as it was just too restrictive for me. Oh yeah, Apple's gone so futuristic removing the headphone port on iPhone 7... yay.


----------



## froggestspirit (Jul 11, 2017)

Being an owner of Android, Windows phone, and IPhone atleast once, I can say I liked them all for different things.
Windows Phone had a nice feel, the UI was nice, it felt fresh. I left it because of Pokemon Go.
iPhone ran nice, felt like it had it's stuff together, and was sleek. I left it because I like Android better, and no expandable storage.
Android can be a little laggier than the previous 2, but it has the most freedom, especially if you can root it.
But above all, Android has Droidsound-E.
That being said, I did want to jailbreak my iPhone 5c, but apparently there was not one available for it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 11, 2017)

froggestspirit said:


> Being an owner of Android, Windows phone, and IPhone atleast once, I can say I liked them all for different things.
> Windows Phone had a nice feel, the UI was nice, it felt fresh. I left it because of Pokemon Go.
> iPhone ran nice, felt like it had it's stuff together, and was sleek. I left it because I like Android better, and no expandable storage.
> Android can be a little laggier than the previous 2, but it has the most freedom, especially if you can root it.
> ...


iPhones are really nice but yeah, if you want to get more out of it then Android is the one to go with.


----------



## urherenow (Jul 11, 2017)

I've had custom ring tones since the original iPhone. You can create them directly in iTunes. There are apps that will create them right on the phone. There are a plethora of jailbreak tweaks that are still relevant, and more always being made (such as NFC WRITER)...


----------



## froggestspirit (Jul 11, 2017)

urherenow said:


> I've had custom ring tones since the original iPhone. You can create them directly in iTunes. There are apps that will create them right on the phone. There are a plethora of jailbreak tweaks that are still relevant, and more always being made (such as NFC WRITER)...


With android you just drag and drop a song on the phone to set it as a ringtone, or just listen to it. I found itunes to be a pain personally, and iirc, it was limited to about 30 seconds (not that it really needs to be longer)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 11, 2017)

froggestspirit said:


> With android you just drag and drop a song on the phone to set it as a ringtone, or just listen to it. I found itunes to be a pain personally, and iirc, it was limited to about 30 seconds (not that it really needs to be longer)


iTunes is a horrible overbloated, piece of shit program that takes way too much space and demand way too much for just transferring music and whatever. It was a freakin' pain to get it to work properly and never figured out how to transfer videos with it, I thought drag & drop would be how but that didn't work. Luckily, I found a program which transfers music, videos and other files to an iPhone -- It's called AnyTrans and works wonderfully.

Android is just better for me.  Apple won't add SD card support, drag and drop or other basic features you'd expect because that's how they get you to pay more on an Apple phone/tablet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> iTunes is a horrible overbloated, piece of shit program that takes way too much space and demand way too much for just transferring music and whatever. It was a freakin' pain to get it to work properly and never figured out how to transfer videos with it, I thought drag & drop would be how but that didn't work. Luckily, I found a program which transfers music, videos and other files to an iPhone -- It's called AnyTrans and works wonderfully.
> 
> Android is just better for me.  Apple won't add SD card support, drag and drop or other basic features you'd expect because that's how they get you to pay more on an Apple phone/tablet.


That's what put me off of this peripheral shit called iPhone. My mother wanted me to transfer music and photos to it. Never was this pissed, iTunes is complete shit. Not only you need to access 550 settings pages to upload one thing but you also need to know how. And Apple doesn't tell you that.

Android for the win. Not only you can browse system files but you also have 100% access to your device, unlike Apple.


----------



## urherenow (Jul 12, 2017)

So... iPhone sucks because you're too stupid to figure out how to use it? That's rich...

I load up my iPad and iPhone with videos all the time. Songs can be drag&drop if you change your settings to manually manage music. iFunBox is another of many options outside of iTunes if you install Apple File Conduit.

I had Android since the Galaxy S II, and only used it while deployed because it was unlocked. The interface sucks, and there are too many apps/games optimized for one chipset or another. Haven't even touched an Android since I got my iPhone 6s unlocked.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 12, 2017)

But seriously. Move to Android. A non-rooted Android device can do MUCH more than a decked-out jailbroken iOS device.



Felek666 said:


> That's what put me off of this peripheral shit called iPhone. My mother wanted me to transfer music and photos to it. Never was this pissed, iTunes is complete shit. Not only you need to access 550 settings pages to upload one thing but you also need to know how. And Apple doesn't tell you that.
> 
> Android for the win. Not only you can browse system files but you also have 100% access to your device, unlike Apple.



Apple in 2014: Here, you can have NFC! Only for Apple pay though because you don't need to use NFC tags, NFC picture exchange, etc
Apple in 2017: Ya lol look you can use NFC tags now cool right?

Not to mention the iTunes situation like you said. We can transfer music using MTP/PTP/MS or a microSD card, not some over-prettied slow "multimedia" program.


----------



## doughmay (Jul 12, 2017)

Jailbreaking died in ios 9.3 it changed from when to IF. and in IOS 10.2 we only have semi-tethered, which is a pain and just not very accessible to anyone anymore, you either need blobs to downgrade to a firmware that is jailbreakable or you have to stop updating and wait for a tool. Another sad thing is that the last 32-bit apple devices are left non-jailbroken due to ios 9.3.5 almost killing everything except for a blob downgrade. iphone 4 is technically the last circumstance where a true jailbreak will exist forever, same for ipod 4th and 3rd generation and the first ipad, any device essentially before 4th generation has a forever available jailbreak. While devices 4S and up are mostly left in the dark or very limited jb. Sad.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> iTunes is a horrible overbloated, piece of shit program that takes way too much space and demand way too much for just transferring music and whatever. It was a freakin' pain to get it to work properly and never figured out how to transfer videos with it, I thought drag & drop would be how but that didn't work. Luckily, I found a program which transfers music, videos and other files to an iPhone -- It's called AnyTrans and works wonderfully.
> 
> Android is just better for me.  Apple won't add SD card support, drag and drop or other basic features you'd expect because that's how they get you to pay more on an Apple phone/tablet.


It is LITERALLY easier for some 75 year old dude to learn how to use CMD and xcopy/copy to transfer music and images to a microSD card for an Android device than to use iTunes. I mean in every update iTunes gets less responsive and less-user friendly.


----------

